# Fender Lip Roller



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

This professional quality fender lip rolling tool is designed to maximize the wheel well
clearance when upgrading to a larger Tire & Wheel Package or when installing fender
flares. This Item can also be used to repair wheel area damage. The rolling tool fits
all four and five-lug wheel hubs up to 120mm bolt circle with hubs up to 72.5mm.
Includes dished washers and vehicle lug bolts. Forming arm adjusts from 14" to
22-3/4" to roll lips flat. Delrin® ball bearing system forms the fender without
damaging the paint. Heavy steel powder coating. Limited one-year warranty.
Item Number......................... Description.........................Price.......








LIPROLLER2.............TIRE RACK FENDER LIP ROLLER.........[COLOR=E00000]*$299.00*[/COLOR]......

.
.
 








.........
Don't try to do too much too soon. Take your time.
Use a heat gun, keeping the paint as warm as it
would be in the sun on a hot summer day, (hot to
the touch). This keeps the paint flexible and
prevents cracked paint. 
Start in the middle, roll that area,
then spread out in both directions.
 Fender Rolling: A Photographic Journey Mazda 6 Tech
Project M3PO - Stiff Upper Lip oVerboost
Fender Rolling Instructions... Audi World
E39 Rear Fender Rolling BMW DIY Info
E39 Rear Fender Pulling BMW DIY Info

.
.
.
.

..............




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 12:12 PM 6-24-2006_


----------

